

Ask HN: How many bitcoins did you have in your mtgox wallet when it shut down? - endriju

Also i would like to ask HN users whose bitcoins are stuck&#x2F;lost in mtgox wallets, what are you planning to do regarding the situation on mtgox?
======
endriju
I lost 2.5 btc. If someone with better understanding of the situation on mtgox
could answer the other question, it will be very welcome.

~~~
valarauca1
I lost 1.5BTC I purchased as a 'long term' investment or even to use them when
BTC became usable.

Now I guess their gone.

------
jlt
I, unfortunately, lost 58.2 BTC.

~~~
binxbolling
That really sucks, and you have my sympathy. When/how did you first find out,
and if you don't mind me asking, how have you been taking it so far?

~~~
jlt
Thanks. Found out this morning, when I came back from a vacation. It sucks,
but it's nothing I can't rebuild.

~~~
bennyg
If you don't mind me asking, at what price did you buy them at?

~~~
jlt
I didn't; I mined them. It doesn't bother me immensely, as the total amount of
coins I have mined amounts to 1,987.

~~~
binxbolling
You have... a million dollars worth of bitcoin? Goddamn.

------
Avalaxy
Ah not much, around 1.7 bitcoins. Bought them pretty cheap (<$300) in the
recent weeks because I wanted to take the bet. Turned out I lost the bet. But
that's not a big deal, I made around 1 bitcoin profit through btc.sx.

------
gesman
0.

I used to mine bitcoins and have them sent to MtGox (in tiny fractions of
course) but stopped doing it long before as this process became too
inefficient.

------
KingMob
0\. Mt. Gox was a publicly visible target. My laptop is much less visible.
(Not that it matters, I sold off all my coins last August.)

------
blueskin_
0.

BTC that are in some service aren't in your own wallet and so aren't secure.

~~~
endriju
Well, security is relative. On mtgox, they were more secure to price
volatility, since you could sell them any time. But how can one be sure if any
service is secure to the theft.

------
dholowiski
0\. Mine are all in cold storage, where any sizable amount of Bitcoin should
be.

------
codemonkeymike
0, Because I bought my BTC on Bitstamp and then put them in a private wallet.

------
mtgoxloser
Unfortunately more than $500,000 in USD.

~~~
endriju
I am sorry. This is more money then most people earn in their lifetime. I hope
your other investments are safe and doing good.

~~~
mtgoxloser
Like many other people, I had been trying to withdraw for months.

This represents more than half of my Bitcoin ventures, but fortunately I was
able to afford this loss.

